# Guppies in Cool Water?



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Will guppies be okay at room temperature water?


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

They should be. My guppies lived after the heater in my apartment broke and the temp dipped into the 50s. But I've also had some get ich when I didn't warm up the water enough for their water change. Just don't let the change be drastic and they should be ok. 


-Val


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Guppies can deal with anything from 60-90 degrees...and even outside that range to an extent. They strongly prefer mid 70s to low 80s.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, I'll warm their water up then. Thanks!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

They should be fine as long as it's around 72 - 86*F. But the only thing without a heater and relying on room temperature to heat the tank could possibly make the temps fluctuate within the tank (Making the fish stressed. Stress can result to death in some cases).


----------



## mystichaze32 (Mar 11, 2012)

is it two females to one male or two males to one female to breed i forget?


----------



## thesis (Oct 10, 2011)

mystichaze32 said:


> is it two females to one male or two males to one female to breed i forget?


One male and one female is really all you need. Guppies aren't picky.

But if you only have one female, she could get exhausted and stressed from the male harassing her all the time, so it's probably best to have two females. But be prepared for many, many babies.


----------



## mystichaze32 (Mar 11, 2012)

i had two female fancy guppies but one died as soon as we get the car back gonna take the fish back and get another one. the two males would even hang out together  they are soo cute.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

mystichaze32 said:


> i had two female fancy guppies but one died as soon as we get the car back gonna take the fish back and get another one. the two males would even hang out together  they are soo cute.


I have a guppy tank...such simple fish, but I do love them. My first spawn is growing up a little and some of the "teenage" boys are trying to show off. It's the funniest thing you ever saw. Little tiny male, barely got any color on him trying to do his little "coo coo" dance for a full grown, uninterested female, lol.

Reminds me of middle school actually.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I keep guppies without a heater. No need, as long as it isn't cold to you it won't be cold to them


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

They're doing really well. The female is extremely fat, but hasn't given birth yet. Will update when she does.


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Male with flared fins...









Male's side coloring...









Female...


----------



## mystichaze32 (Mar 11, 2012)

*one of my female guppies,*

i saw this one at the store and i was like yay more female colors!! sooo awesome!!


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

mystichaze32 said:


> i saw this one at the store and i was like yay more female colors!! sooo awesome!!


Very pretty!


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

A few years ago, I was getting puzzled with waking up every morning to see 1 or 2 endlers having gone carpet surfing. It was only until I had my hand in the water and realized that the heater stopped working. This was winter, so I wouldn't be surprised if the water was dropping all the way down to below 60F. Since guppies are closely related to endlers, I'd recommend just having a heater altogether.



Sorta OT:

When you get guppy care down pat, you can start looking into show quality (or close to) ones.

Here's the progression of a Red Grass male that I had. His parents were from Frank Schwab (guppyalternative.com).


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

Very beautiful zergling!

With the pump running, it jacked the temperature up to 74F with no heater. I think I'm good with temperature.


----------



## mystichaze32 (Mar 11, 2012)

i wish i can find a fancy guppy like that but all the pet stores out here don't sell them.


----------

